# My Screen Name Now Has A Double Meaning



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

I just kink of picked my screen name pretty quick when I joined Outbackers and just put a couple things together. We are from Washington and we own a Cougar trailer. Therefore WaCougar. However, since Sunday, it now has a second meaning to it. Our oldest daughter had finally chosen the college she will attend next Fall. She will be going to Washington State University and will therefore be an official "Cougar". I guess our choice of trailers was perfect and we didn't even know it. Anyway, it was a tough decision for her. She had several to choose from ( and she hates decisions). But WSU seems to have the best of everything she is looking for.

So anyway, although we have never been much into college sports, I guess I will now say "Go Crimson, Go Cougs"

Kelly


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Kelly,

Please give our congratulations to your DD. That's a big decision to make, and it sounds like she has chosen wisely.
Now, with any luck, the snow will have melted around there by next Fall!

Happy trails,
Doug


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thats great!! Please tell you daughter congrats from us...I am sure your daughter will enjoy the college experience - and you'll have something to remember it by also!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

My daughter is WSU Alumni ( 2 Bachelors) and it says so on her license plate cover








Go Cougs! However, born and raised in N Idaho ( many years in Moscow) we are die hard Vandals Fans. Go Vandals!










So, when you go see Kelly in Pullman, pm me and see if by chance we'll be in the area! Would be fun to link up!

My dad lives in Moscow and is camp host for 4 months at Little Boulder Campground ( USFS-dry camping) just outside of Deary, Idaho. Beautiful campground. You might have to pull that Cougar up to visit your Cougar!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

That is *awesome!*


----------



## kristina (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow that is great. I love Pullman and Moscow..we lived there for 5 years, 3 in Moscow..two in Colfax (just before Pullman) I love the Palouse area, now that we live in the tumble weeds I really miss the rolling green, esp. this time of year. My husband is a Vandal ... but I went to Central Washington University.







I'm sure that she will have a great time... the community has a lot to offer...but in a small town setting.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

kristina said:


> Wow that is great. I love Pullman and Moscow..we lived there for 5 years, 3 in Moscow..two in Colfax (just before Pullman) I love the Palouse area, now that we live in the tumble weeds I really miss the rolling green, esp. this time of year. My husband is a Vandal ... but I went to Central Washington University.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the well wishes. I must admit that she was very close to becoming a Vandal. Idaho is such a beautiful campus. I was amazed at how beautiful the Palouse is. My husband still hasn't been there and won't be until we drop her off in August. I think he will be amazed also. I look forward to visiting for the next 4 years.

Kelly

P.S. Welcome to Outbackers, Kristina!!!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

I am a HUGE Drew Bledsoe fan. Does that count for anything?? hehe


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

kristina said:


> Wow that is great. I love Pullman and Moscow..we lived there for 5 years, 3 in Moscow..two in Colfax (just before Pullman) I love the Palouse area, now that we live in the tumble weeds I really miss the rolling green, esp. this time of year. My husband is a Vandal ... but I went to Central Washington University.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howdie Tumbleweed Sharing Kinda Sorta Neighbor!









Goooo Vandals! Woo Hoo! ( Sorry Kelly!)







I lived in Moscow for many years before moving to Kennewick 22 years ago. Donchya just love the boring drive from Moscow to Washtucna? Yaawwnn.
Met both of my husbands in Moscow, but I only kept one of them and so far he has kept me. (no comments from Wolfwood aloud if she reads this







).

So are you going to sign up for a Rally?









Look us up when you find yourself in the Tri-Cities!


----------



## livetofish (Sep 5, 2008)

WACOUGAR said:


> I just kink of picked my screen name pretty quick when I joined Outbackers and just put a couple things together. We are from Washington and we own a Cougar trailer. Therefore WaCougar. However, since Sunday, it now has a second meaning to it. Our oldest daughter had finally chosen the college she will attend next Fall. She will be going to Washington State University and will therefore be an official "Cougar". I guess our choice of trailers was perfect and we didn't even know it. Anyway, it was a tough decision for her. She had several to choose from ( and she hates decisions). But WSU seems to have the best of everything she is looking for.
> 
> So anyway, although we have never been much into college sports, I guess I will now say "Go Crimson, Go Cougs"
> 
> Kelly


Pullman+WSU is a great choice. Fantastic campus and the the camping on Palouse is incomparable. I was at UI just down the road from 1990 to 1995. It was non-stop fish/camp during summer and ski during winter.

So many people who know this great pocket of the country. Brings tears to eyes just thinking of my days there.

Oh yes! Do not miss the Appaloosa Museum. Do not go there when the wind is from the north.

LTF


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Yea...
Mine too has a different meaning....
KYWOMAN


----------

